# Diff. Betwn WD Caviar Black, WD Scorpio Black and WD VelociRaptor.



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Plz explain me the difference between WD VelociRaptor, WD Caviar Black and WD Scorpio Black. All these are SATA-3 compatible i.e have 6Gbps connectivity. Then whats the real difference. Why are the VelociRaptors priced higher than the Blacks??

Plz explain. 
I couldnt understand even after googling.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 27, 2011)

WD VelociRaptor's are fast compare to wd black editions, because it got fast access time,and also these drives are quiet(makes less noise).

WD Black editions are power hungry drives!. also they are vibrant (not quiet).and used in desktop

WD scorpio black uses less power than normal black editions, and optimizes performance,that's why  these are used in notebooks.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Means Scorpio is used in mobile platforms. Fine
 But just Bcoz VRs are quiet they are priced high. I think there might be something else too.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Means Scorpio is used in mobile platforms. Fine
> But just Bcoz VRs are quiet they are priced high. I think there might be something else too.




WD VelociRaptor's got 10,000 RPM speed (faster access time). where as other's have 7200 rpm

currently WD VelociRaptor drives  are availiable in   600GB  , and got 5 years warranty..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

May be the access time is fast in VRs, but is there any difference in transfer rates as compared to WDC Black SATA3


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> May be the access time is fast in VRs, but is there any difference in transfer rates as compared to WDC Black SATA3



Although there is no much difference in data transfer, but  there will be a noticeable difference when u run programs or games especially.

An ex:
If you transfer a single 4.5GB file. you don't feel any difference on both drives. but on the same system config if  you transfer a 4.5GB folder which has  around 10,000 (or more) files . then you can see the VelociRaptor copies faster compared to other drives, thats becoz  it has 10,000 rpm, this decreases seek time and increases the file access faster and it can get as fast as to the buffer,and then to the destination.



Note: these high RPM drives are usually used by heavy Gamers who don't like wasting a second!.

IMO its not safe to keep imp data on this drives

I hope u got it this time...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, indeed very well explained.
But whats the diff. Between SSD and VRs now!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But whats the diff. Between SSD and VRs now!!!


SSD is not a hard disk. WD VelociRaptor is a hard disk.

Solid-state drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

O thanks. Cleared


----------

